# probably last fishing trip with grandpa



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Good man!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Every sunrise is an invitation for us to arise and brighten someone's day.....


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

A trip neither of you will forget, I'm sure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I fish a fair number of guys in their eighties (and that's one of the reasons I've never had a casting platform on the front of my old Maverick). We've even had one or two anglers that needed a chair to fish from, and a folding deck chair works just fine -even if you have to carry your angler onto the skiff so that he (or she) can sit in it. I had one old boy that could toss a gold spoon about 40 to 50 feet all day long with a short plug rod (and put that spoon where it would get bit...) as long as he was sitting down - the way you would bass fishing. Over the years I've figured out a few different tricks to enable someone that's not in good shape to be able to fish and succeed (including ways to set up a wheelchair to fish from - or even how to have a blind guy use a fly rod and catch tarpon (true story). Anyone is welcome to call me and I'll be glad to help them figure out how to fish someone that still has desire to fish -but maybe not the physical ability they once had...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Life is good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing and reminding me I need to get my 90yr old Pawpaw out on the water asap


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Not to sound ruff but make sure they have a well fitted life jacket on at all times. The price of one is well worth a life. Please remember YOU are the responsable one.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Life is good! Thanks for sharing.


That is what my dad would always say even when he was wracked in pain and slowly slipping away. I only wish I could have gone on a last fishing trip with dad on my new skiff before he passed away, never got the chance. Skipjack thanks for posting this really appreciate it.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

God bless him (and you, you're a good grandson!). I hope my boys will think enough to take me out if I make it to my 80's! Great memories, thanks for sharing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Your a good grandson skipjack. I still pole my grandsons around and try to get them on fish .I hope they take me out when I get 88. Or will I still be polling....?


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you guys for the kind words. I’m 30 yrs old now and still feel blessed to have him around. 88 is very old and even though the Dr. gave him 6 months to live in October, he is still feeling better than expected, and has even taken a fishing trip for Halibut up in British Columbia recently. If I make it that old and am still fishing I would say I did alright... He lost one of his sons at age 5 to Leukemia, and he has had a lot of hurt in his heart over the years. Said he would have never made it through it all without God. I get strength, courage, and overall perspective when he tells me of surviving his struggles. It’s so much more than fishing ya know? I like the recommendations for accommodating for fisherman lacking certain physical qualities. Makes me wanna through bolt some yeti tie downs to my casting deck to strap in a wheelchair if need be!! And as far as the life jacket goes... I should have probably made him but honestly I didn’t push it on him, I think drowning is the least of his worries. Plus he was in the navy for so long I don’t think he would let me if I tried lol. Thanks again for the kind words gentlemen.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

It's a great thing to see when the spirit is willing!


----------



## chrystalandmike5 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the cool post.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's awesome!!! I like seeing those stories!

Unfortunately, I never had the fishing thing with my grandfathers, but I did with my Dad and Uncle. I wish I still had just _one more day of fishing_ with my Dad , like you did your grand dad. Life is too short, so make every moment count and turn them into great memories! 

So I just took my wife's uncle out the other day while he was down visiting us here in Florida. He's also a great fisherman back in his day and still loves it whenever he can go, tho heart health is starting to get the best of him and his fishing days are numbered on one hand. He's 79.

The fishing bite was so not that hot, but he still caught some. But we had a great time regardless.
























I even caught a few too. 









He's not the smiling type, but I had him grinning, smiling and laughing most of the trip and even back at the house while he recalled the fishing, the boat ride and the experience. That trout I was holding flopped outta my hand and in the water after that pic and he laughed so hard, that I was worried. It was great tho to see him laugh like that. I hope he's still kicking when we go to visit them in the summer.

Good times, great memories.

I always use to say.... _"take a kid fishin...."_ and now I say...._"take a young or old person fishing, cause it'll make a difference in their lives!"
_
I'm hoping I'll have grand kids like you that will take an ole guy like me fishing too when I get old and can't do it by myself anymore. 

Ted Haas


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

SkipJack said:


> View attachment 24471
> View attachment 24472
> View attachment 24473
> View attachment 24474
> ...


He's blessed ..... And so are you!


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Dang..made me tear up a bit there. Beautiful story. Nice to to mention his faith.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice, my dad is 82 and they gave him 6 months also.


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

sirvenjose said:


> Nice, my dad is 82 and they gave him 6 months also.


Sorry to hear that man. You’d be surprised though, you can outlive those estimates by a good while. My other grandpa was given just 3 months due to total liver failure. 0% left.. He went super healthy with his diet, his liver started to regenerate and lived for another 2+ years. God bless and I will say a prayer for your old man.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sirvenjose said:


> Nice, my dad is 82 and they gave him 6 months also.


sirvenjose Take him fishing and make it a special time for the both of you!


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I do take him to the Keys all the time and spend lots of time together. We are blessed to have such a great dads, we are very close. Thank you


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I lost my dad 7 years ago. We had a trip planned to the keys but, the cancer had progressed so quickly that we were not able to make the trip. We hadn't fished together in probably 2 years due to rebuilding the boat that was never finished. My dad was my best fishing buddy. He never turned down a chance for us to fish together. He was 58 when he died. Glad you got to spend time on the water with him.


----------

